# Your domain or your life!



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 10, 2019)

When a Social Media Rock Star wanted a domain that was similar to his and it wasn't for sale that didn't matter. He went to the guys house that owned it, pistol whipped him and gave him a demand letter telling him how to transfer it to his GoDaddy account.









						Social Media Influencer Sentenced to 14 Years in Federal Prison after Plotting to Hijack Internet Domain
					






					www.justice.gov


----------



## Crivens (Dec 10, 2019)

"Today on HardTime TV ..."


----------



## Birdy (Dec 10, 2019)

Now he'll have to socialize with his inmates. Just a matter of time before he demands to go to, or be transferred to, daddy/mommy?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 10, 2019)

Never forget your pantyhose when pulling off a big heist.







```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs
```


----------

